# Videos please



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I am seriously considering starting my own grooming. I ordered a table, still need to take it out of the box, but I am also looking into dryers. A while back Zury did a great review on a Metro dryer and one of her complaints was that it was noisy. Everyone with a Kool Pup dryer says how much quieter it is. Can someone with a Kool Pup post a video of it running so I can hear the noise? I don't mind spending the extra money on the KP if it that much quieter since it's something I'll be using for a long time and with the money I'll save on grooming it will pay for itself fairly quickly. I know there is also an Andis ionic dryer out there, that I think Deacon is using. Tim will remain in a shorter puppy cut but I am thinking of keeping Mae longer.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I am seriously considering starting my own grooming. I ordered a table, still need to take it out of the box, but I am also looking into dryers. A while back Zury did a great review on a Metro dryer and one of her complaints was that it was noisy. Everyone with a Kool Pup dryer says how much quieter it is. Can someone with a Kool Pup post a video of it running so I can hear the noise? I don't mind spending the extra money on the KP if it that much quieter since it's something I'll be using for a long time and with the money I'll save on grooming it will pay for itself fairly quickly. I know there is also an Andis ionic dryer out there, that I think Deacon is using. Tim will remain in a shorter puppy cut but I am thinking of keeping Mae longer.


Kodi had a bath this morning&#8230; before I saw this, so no dryer for a few days! I CAN tell you that my Kool Pup is WAY quieter than my B'Air dryer was. I also like tow other things about it. The B'Air had "high" and "low" settings for speed, while the KP has a rheostat, allowing you to set the speed where ever you want. Also, the body of the KP is square and SMALL. So I can level it set up permanently in the corner of my laundry room/half bath, without it being in the way at all. So I don't have to get a big clunky thing out of the closet, set up and then put it away again after a bath.

In fairness, through, I think the B'Air dried him just as fast&#8230; it was just harder to work with,. SO if price is a big factor, I wouldn't hesitate on the cheaper dryer&#8230; still a HUGE improvement over a human dryer!!!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

This thread came at the right time! I'm looking at either the "Kool Pup" or the "Kool Dry" Dryer. Any recommendations as to one over the other. I figure it's a good investment. Maggie get a bath every 2 weeks. Snow has added to more dryer times. ound: 
Also looking at the hoodie to cover her ears while drying. She is sensitive to dryer noise. 
Thanks for input on which dryer to purchase and experience.
Jeanne


----------



## Piper's Mom (Dec 10, 2012)

I took a video for you this morning, I didn't use it on Piper as she doesn't need a bath right now so it's just a quick one of the dryer as I turn the rheostat up but it should give you an idea of the noise level. I'm having trouble figuring out how to put it up though. It won't upload to youtube or Flickr for some reason. I don't have a ton of free time tonight to fiddle around with it but I'll have Chris look at it tomorrow morning when he gets in from work to see if he can figure it out. 

I really like the Kool Pup. Prior to it I had just been using my human dryer on a cool setting and now that Piper's in nearly full coat it just got to be too much. The noise isn't bad at all. I don't think it's any louder than a vacuum and it's never bugged her. I mean she doesn't enjoy it but she tolerates it well because she knows she'll get a special treat after.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I use a Kool Pup on Leo. Before I got it I used my Solano dryer. The Kool Pup is faster than my dryer for drying Leo's coat. My other dogs don't leave the room when I am using the Kool Pup so it can't be too loud. I have baby granddaughter some this weekend so I'm not sure if Leo will get a bath?


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> I am seriously considering starting my own grooming. I ordered a table, still need to take it out of the box, but I am also looking into dryers. A while back Zury did a great review on a Metro dryer and one of her complaints was that it was noisy. Everyone with a Kool Pup dryer says how much quieter it is. Can someone with a Kool Pup post a video of it running so I can hear the noise? I don't mind spending the extra money on the KP if it that much quieter since it's something I'll be using for a long time and with the money I'll save on grooming it will pay for itself fairly quickly. I know there is also an Andis ionic dryer out there, that I think Deacon is using. Tim will remain in a shorter puppy cut but I am thinking of keeping Mae longer.


As perfectly acceptable as the Andis is, I too am considering a Kool Pup. I'm guesstimating it might save 8 minutes per bath time - so if I bathe Rory once a week that's 416 minutes a year or almost 7 hours! Over the life of the dog you could save over 100 hours, or almost 4 whole days.

If I had two dogs it'd be a real no-brainer. What a profit they make on those things! I doubt there's $40 total in parts in each one.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I am leaning towards the Kool Pup. I have a 10% off email coupon from Cherrybrook so that helps sway me. I will continue going to the groomer for the next few months and continue my in between bath with blow dry, I figure it will help Mae acclimate to all the grooming activity with someone doing it correctly before she has me wreck it :laugh: I had them both on the table for a comb out yesterday and it was such a nice change, my back is thanking me.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celesthav said:


> This thread came at the right time! I'm looking at either the "Kool Pup" or the "Kool Dry" Dryer. Any recommendations as to one over the other. I figure it's a good investment. Maggie get a bath every 2 weeks. Snow has added to more dryer times. ound:
> Also looking at the hoodie to cover her ears while drying. She is sensitive to dryer noise.
> Thanks for input on which dryer to purchase and experience.
> Jeanne


Go look up Heather's video on using a force dryer. I recently posted it again for Gibbs' dad. Until I watched that, I didn't know how to handle drying Kodi's head and keep him comfortable, so I usual would just dry the rest of him and let his head air dry. Heather shows how to gently hold the dog's ear closed as you dry, and also how to dry around the nose and eyes without getting air blown into them. Since watching this video and practicing a bit, I can dry Kodi's head completely, with no complaints from him!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Deacon Blues said:


> As perfectly acceptable as the Andis is, I too am considering a Kool Pup. I'm guesstimating it might save 8 minutes per bath time - so if I bathe Rory once a week that's 416 minutes a year or almost 7 hours! Over the life of the dog you could save over 100 hours, or almost 4 whole days.
> 
> If I had two dogs it'd be a real no-brainer. What a profit they make on those things! I doubt there's $40 total in parts in each one.


Actually, the force dryer (even the B'Air, which I traded up from because of the noise level) dries Kodi in about HALF the time of a top quality human dryer. It's amazing when you actually see the water BLOW out of the coat. &#8230;it's not just evaporating the water. There is a reason they call them "force dryers"!


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

krandall said:


> Go look up Heather's video on using a force dryer. I recently posted it again for Gibbs' dad. Until I watched that, I didn't know how to handle drying Kodi's head and keep him comfortable, so I usual would just dry the rest of him and let his head air dry. Heather shows how to gently hold the dog's ear closed as you dry, and also how to dry around the nose and eyes without getting air blown into them. Since watching this video and practicing a bit, I can dry Kodi's head completely, with no complaints from him!!!


Thanks Karen, you're correct, after I wrote about the noise of the human dryer, it's actually blowing around Maggie's face that bothers her. During our snow play outings, I used the human dryer and noticed it doesn't bother Maggie since I'm just drying her legs and chest. I remembered and book marked Heathers video. I'll go watch it now.

Does the Kool pup dryer have a mild heat setting? I searched last night comparing Kool Pup vs Kool Dry. Seems the Kool pup will be the correct size for a smaller breed.

Thanks!
Jeanne


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Darn, I was hoping to see a video after 10 replies.

We're still using the human dryer. Gibbs tolerates it without any whining, fussing or crying, but I can tell he doesn't "like" it. Gibbs is a really easy going puppy and we have no problems giving baths, brush his teeth, combing eye boogers, cleaning his ears or blowing him dry. 

I've thought about getting a special dryer, but I'm not sure it's necessary. We keep his coat short and he's really easy going. I don't want to "over rely" on his easy going nature, but I also don't want to waste money and "fix" something that isn't "broken".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Celesthav said:


> Thanks Karen, you're correct, after I wrote about the noise of the human dryer, it's actually blowing around Maggie's face that bothers her. During our snow play outings, I used the human dryer and noticed it doesn't bother Maggie since I'm just drying her legs and chest. I remembered and book marked Heathers video. I'll go watch it now.
> 
> Does the Kool pup dryer have a mild heat setting? I searched last night comparing Kool Pup vs Kool Dry. Seems the Kool pup will be the correct size for a smaller breed.
> 
> ...


No, no heat other than the gentle heat of the motor. But that's enough, I think, at household temperatures, especially if you let it run a minute or two to warm up. Cooler temps are better for not drying out their coats, too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Gibbs Mom and Dad said:


> Darn, I was hoping to see a video after 10 replies.
> 
> We're still using the human dryer. Gibbs tolerates it without any whining, fussing or crying, but I can tell he doesn't "like" it. Gibbs is a really easy going puppy and we have no problems giving baths, brush his teeth, combing eye boogers, cleaning his ears or blowing him dry.
> 
> I've thought about getting a special dryer, but I'm not sure it's necessary. We keep his coat short and he's really easy going. I don't want to "over rely" on his easy going nature, but I also don't want to waste money and "fix" something that isn't "broken".


I don't think he's likely to "like" a force dryer more than a human hair dryer. It's just that it gets the job done in half the time. With Kodi in long coat, drying him with a human haired dyer takes 45 minutes (and then he's not COMPLETELY dry&#8230; still dampish near the skin. I can get him COMPLETELY dry with the force dryer (either one) in about 20 minutes. Even with just one dog, that's a HUGE time savings&#8230; with more than one dog, I don't know how anyone could manage without one!

But you're right, if you're keeping Gibbs short, it may not be enough of a time savings to be worth the added cost.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I've got the Kool Dryer; I wanted the Kool Pup but they didn't have them in the UK for some reason, or at least not when I was buying it. I had very little trouble with it to begin with but lately Cuba has decided that she's frightened of it - I don't think it's the noise so much as the force of the blowing, so I try and keep it quite far away from her….can someone tell me where to find Heather's video? It might help me to use it better?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I've got the Kool Dryer; I wanted the Kool Pup but they didn't have them in the UK for some reason, or at least not when I was buying it. I had very little trouble with it to begin with but lately Cuba has decided that she's frightened of it - I don't think it's the noise so much as the force of the blowing, so I try and keep it quite far away from her&#8230;.can someone tell me where to find Heather's video? It might help me to use it better?


Here it is again!






I think we need one of the mods to make it a "sticky".


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Here it is again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for finding it, Karen; it's horribly late here and I'll save watching it till tomorrow when I'm less tired after a rather long day. It's a good idea to make it a "sticky" - hope one of the mods does so!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

I watched it when you gave me the link on the other thread Karen, it REALLY helped. My dog looked much better this time. Still need practice though . . .


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Here it is again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched the video now, Karen; there's not a snowball's chance in hell that I could use the dryer that close to Cuba at the moment. We are working on it, but have got about as far as the end of the nozzle being in Cambridge (I live in Oxford)&#8230;.
There is SO much conflicting advice re grooming; some people say "NEVER use a slicker brush", others "the only brush you'll ever need is a slicker brush"; some say "NEVER use the force dryer anywhere near the head"&#8230;etc. In the video she says to be careful not to blow near the ears, but seems to do so all the time&#8230;I don't think I would ever want that sort of noise anywhere near my dog's ears unless I'd put cotton wool in first&#8230;.it's very helpful on all sorts of counts, but I worried about some of the advice here. I'm not sure, if I held the dryer quite that close that it wouldn't be Cuba who ended up in Cambridge!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lalla think about seeing dogs with their heads stuck out of car windows going down the road at 70 miles an hour with the biggest grin on their faces! (Never mine and people are crazy to let their dogs do this but you see it all the time!) I don't think it's the high velocity air blowing over their faces that upsets the dogs so much as the noise and if a dryer gets hot - the heat. I use a Kool Pup dryer on Leo. I do the ears a bit differently in that rather than pinching them closed I use my thumb to cover the ear opening as I hold the ear flap in my hand. Some of the tragedies reported in news related to force air dryer deaths at grooming facilities are when forced air dryers with heat are left blowing on a dog too long. That probably happens when a grooming shop gets over busy and the dog being dried gets forgotten. I started out using my hair dryer on Leo but as his coat grew in length and thickness it just took too long to dry him. The forced air is quicker and works really well to get the water out of his coat without the drying effect of heat. Since Cuba is fearful of the dryer you may need to work on desensitizing her to it slowly over a period of time. Also keep in mind that these little dogs read us extremely well and pick up on our hesitation or anxiousness so keeping your energy calm and confident will help.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Pucks104 said:


> Lalla think about seeing dogs with their heads stuck out of car windows going down the road at 70 miles an hour with the biggest grin on their faces! (Never mine and people are crazy to let their dogs do this but you see it all the time!) I don't think it's the high velocity air blowing over their faces that upsets the dogs so much as the noise and if a dryer gets hot - the heat. I use a Kool Pup dryer on Leo. I do the ears a bit differently in that rather than pinching them closed I use my thumb to cover the ear opening as I hold the ear flap in my hand. Some of the tragedies reported in news related to force air dryer deaths at grooming facilities are when forced air dryers with heat are left blowing on a dog too long. That probably happens when a grooming shop gets over busy and the dog being dried gets forgotten. I started out using my hair dryer on Leo but as his coat grew in length and thickness it just took too long to dry him. The forced air is quicker and works really well to get the water out of his coat without the drying effect of heat. Since Cuba is fearful of the dryer you may need to work on desensitizing her to it slowly over a period of time. Also keep in mind that these little dogs read us extremely well and pick up on our hesitation or anxiousness so keeping your energy calm and confident will help.


All extremely helpful, and sensible, Pucks104, thank you. The stuff about groomers makes me all the more resolved to get good at it myself; I've never yet sent any dog of mine to a professional groomer - the very thought of them getting forgotten under the dryer (that came out as 'fryer' the first time - even WORSE!!) fills me with horror. I actually think the whole grooming process should be a part of the whole bonding process, not the other way round. Easier said than done sometimes, but worth aspiring to!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> I've watched the video now, Karen; there's not a snowball's chance in hell that I could use the dryer that close to Cuba at the moment. We are working on it, but have got about as far as the end of the nozzle being in Cambridge (I live in Oxford)&#8230;.
> There is SO much conflicting advice re grooming; some people say "NEVER use a slicker brush", others "the only brush you'll ever need is a slicker brush"; some say "NEVER use the force dryer anywhere near the head"&#8230;etc. In the video she says to be careful not to blow near the ears, but seems to do so all the time&#8230;I don't think I would ever want that sort of noise anywhere near my dog's ears unless I'd put cotton wool in first&#8230;.it's very helpful on all sorts of counts, but I worried about some of the advice here. I'm not sure, if I held the dryer quite that close that it wouldn't be Cuba who ended up in Cambridge!!


Ha! Yes, there is a lot of conflicting advice out there. And, of course, the first thing you need to do is get them used to the noise. But remember, the noise comes from the machine, not so much the hose. When I started to use a force dryer with Kodi (and it was the B'Air which is MUCH louder!!!) I actually kept the canister outside the mostly closed bathroom door, with just the hose coming into the room to keep the noise down.

The advantage of the CC dryers is the rheostat, so you can turn it down to almost nothing to get them used to it. Remember that Heathers puppy in the video is a show dog, so I;m sure she gets bathed at least a couple of times a week. I think you said you're bathing Cuba about once a month, right? So she is getting MUCH less exposure and training to accept the dryer. If you really want to use it, you may have to make those exposures shorter and much more frequent. (I know you know how training works! )

When I dry Kodi's head, I turn the airflow down to half (or a little less) of the full output of the dryer, and then handle it just the way Heather shows&#8230; Keeping his ear gently pinched closed on that side as I work, and angling the nozzle away from his eyes and nose, but keeping it very close to his skin.

You can play with all this with her dry and the machine completely turned off to start with, to get her used to the handling part of it. Turn it on the LOWEST setting and do it with that (again, she can be dry to start with as you practice) and slowly work up to a more powerful amount of air.

Kodi doesn't show any signs of distress as long as I hold his ears closed, and his acceptance was immediate, once I learned what to do. The difference was that he ALREADY accepted the bowing air up close on the rest of him before I learned how to do his face&#8230; I just left his face to air dry rather than torture him with it before that!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Some of the tragedies reported in news related to force air dryer deaths at grooming facilities are when forced air dryers with heat are left blowing on a dog too long. That probably happens when a grooming shop gets over busy and the dog being dried gets forgotten.


I agree with the heat part, but I've never heard of a death from a force dryer, since they really need to be managed by hand. I also don't know of force dryers that even HAVE a heating element. All the deaths I've heard of have been CAGE dryers, where the dog is put in a confined space and left too long, usually unsupervised. Cage dryers have a much larger nozzle that attached to the bars. The flow is MUCH less forceful, because it isn't so concentrated. BUT&#8230; It is warm-hot air that is blowing on the dog, and in an undirected way.

I would NEVER let anyone use a cage dryer on Kodi because of safety concerns, but it would also just make a matted mess on a long haired dog. I know the place I bring Kodi DOES use cage dryers, but they way I've seen them use them is in open cages, which just gentle warm air blowing on the dog. They seem to use it mostly to keep the dog warm between it's bath and when they finish them on the table. (Kodi's groomer always gets first dibs at the force dryer, because I stay with him, so she works on him straight from beginning to end, not bouncing from dog to dog )


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> Ha! Yes, there is a lot of conflicting advice out there. And, of course, the first thing you need to do is get them used to the noise. But remember, the noise comes from the machine, not so much the hose. When I started to use a force dryer with Kodi (and it was the B'Air which is MUCH louder!!!) I actually kept the canister outside the mostly closed bathroom door, with just the hose coming into the room to keep the noise down.
> 
> The advantage of the CC dryers is the rheostat, so you can turn it down to almost nothing to get them used to it. Remember that Heathers puppy in the video is a show dog, so I;m sure she gets bathed at least a couple of times a week. I think you said you're bathing Cuba about once a month, right? So she is getting MUCH less exposure and training to accept the dryer. If you really want to use it, you may have to make those exposures shorter and much more frequent. (I know you know how training works! )
> 
> ...


Thank you, Karen, very helpful and I am bathing her a bit more often these days; I'll do some of the practising with her dry, I think - just getting used to the whole thing without having to worry about the time element and her getting chilled if she's wet. Does anyone ever use ear-plugs - cotton wool or something? Or is that a bad idea? I think there are noise hoods you can get too?? Back to basics, I think, and, as you suggest, building up tolerance little by little. We definitely went through a second fear period with Cuba, but I think she's through that somewhat, and it might be easier again - we had some very easy times with the dryer at the very beginning, and then it all went a bit tricky again, but so did other things. So with luck we'll be back to a more confident Cuba now&#8230;.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lalla said:


> Thank you, Karen, very helpful and I am bathing her a bit more often these days; I'll do some of the practising with her dry, I think - just getting used to the whole thing without having to worry about the time element and her getting chilled if she's wet. Does anyone ever use ear-plugs - cotton wool or something? Or is that a bad idea? I think there are noise hoods you can get too?? Back to basics, I think, and, as you suggest, building up tolerance little by little. We definitely went through a second fear period with Cuba, but I think she's through that somewhat, and it might be easier again - we had some very easy times with the dryer at the very beginning, and then it all went a bit tricky again, but so did other things. So with luck we'll be back to a more confident Cuba now&#8230;.


I've read in several places about using cotton in the ears for bathing, so I'm SURE it wouldn't be harmful for drying. That said, I could never keep cotton IN Kodi's ears when I tried, and they made him shake his head so much, it seems more distressful to him than just being careful around his ears.

I did have another thought, though. At the barn where I keep Oliver in the winter, they sometimes use "puffs" in the horse's ears to dampen noise with horses that might be a bit spooky. What they use is BIG pompons from the local craft store. Maybe if you could find some the right size, these would fit better and be less likely to shake out than the very compressible cotton balls.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

krandall said:


> I've read in several places about using cotton in the ears for bathing, so I'm SURE it wouldn't be harmful for drying. That said, I could never keep cotton IN Kodi's ears when I tried, and they made him shake his head so much, it seems more distressful to him than just being careful around his ears.
> 
> I did have another thought, though. At the barn where I keep Oliver in the winter, they sometimes use "puffs" in the horse's ears to dampen noise with horses that might be a bit spooky. What they use is BIG pompons from the local craft store. Maybe if you could find some the right size, these would fit better and be less likely to shake out than the very compressible cotton balls.


I'll definitely try the pompoms! Could be a whole new canine fashion statement!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

krandall said:


> I've read in several places about using cotton in the ears for bathing, so I'm SURE it wouldn't be harmful for drying. That said, I could never keep cotton IN Kodi's ears when I tried, and they made him shake his head so much, it seems more distressful to him than just being careful around his
> 
> I could never get cotton to stay in Leo's ears either. I finally quit trying.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Lalla said:


> I've got the Kool Dryer; I wanted the Kool Pup but they didn't have them in the UK for some reason, or at least not when I was buying it. I had very little trouble with it to begin with but lately Cuba has decided that she's frightened of it - I don't think it's the noise so much as the force of the blowing, so I try and keep it quite far away from her&#8230;.can someone tell me where to find Heather's video? It might help me to use it better?


Hey, where in the uk did you buy the kool dryer? I cant find one!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Carli said:


> Hey, where in the uk did you buy the kool dryer? I cant find one!


I got mine at Christies Direct (www.christiesdirect.com) - they are hideously expensive and so far I can't honestly say that I've had my money's worth, but that's my fault not the Dryer's - I'm really not doing all that well in getting either of my dogs used to it, so tend to chicken out and use my old dog hairdryer, which is silly of me, because I am sure that the Kool Dryer will be better for their hair when I stop being so aversive. Christies Direct is a great site for all grooming things - brilliant catalogue.


----------



## Carli (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes your right, very expensive! But wow thats a great website! Thanks!


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

I justified the expense of the Kool Dryer by totting up all the grooming bills I'd never had to pay - I've never found a groomer I wanted to go to, and anyway I actually do think that grooming is part of the training/bonding process that I personally mostly find a good thing (except for nails!!); so I decided, with two long haired dogs and British weather I'd be able to kid myself that I'd somehow earned this!! Now all I need to do is actually USE it!!! I'll get there, I just take my time getting around to some things!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Forgot to mention in my past posts that I did finally receive my Kool Pup. Ironically I recieved it when we didn't have electricity but even with it I haven't used it yet. I am planning on a bath day later today or tomorrow so I'll either follow up with an addition to this post or start a new thread. Maybe I'll post my own video in case anyone else is interested too.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Look forward to hearing how you get on, Jen - haven't seen your other thread re the power cuts, but this one suggests that your power is now back on? Hooray, if so!


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Yes, please post a video! I'd love to see how the Kool Pup works. And how the dogs take to it.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow I gave Mae a bath today and dried her and the dryer is VERY quiet. I didn't have it turned all the way or I might have blown her off the table. Timmy has class tomorrow but if I have time when I get home I might give him a bath too. Oh and Mae could have cared less about the dryer I am very impressed. I will try and get a video if I use it on Tim tomorrow. Tim is a big scaredy cat so if he's not too bothered then no pup should :laugh: I got the purple dryer and I think it's very cute and small by the way.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

jabojenny said:


> Wow I gave Mae a bath today and dried her and the dryer is VERY quiet. I didn't have it turned all the way or I might have blown her off the table. Timmy has class tomorrow but if I have time when I get home I might give him a bath too. Oh and Mae could have cared less about the dryer I am very impressed. I will try and get a video if I use it on Tim tomorrow. Tim is a big scaredy cat so if he's not too bothered then no pup should :laugh: I got the purple dryer and I think it's very cute and small by the way.


PLEASE post a video, Jen, then I can park Cuba and Tycho in front of it and Mae can set them a good example!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> Wow I gave Mae a bath today and dried her and the dryer is VERY quiet. I didn't have it turned all the way or I might have blown her off the table. Timmy has class tomorrow but if I have time when I get home I might give him a bath too. Oh and Mae could have cared less about the dryer I am very impressed. I will try and get a video if I use it on Tim tomorrow. Tim is a big scaredy cat so if he's not too bothered then no pup should :laugh: I got the purple dryer and I think it's very cute and small by the way.


I've got the purple one too!  Kodi was fine with a dryer from the very beginning, because he had had several baths at the King's before I got him, so it was "old hat". But I had to put the old force dryer on the "half" setting, or that one blew HIM around, and he's not small!  The Kool Pup is MUCH more adjustable. (and of course much quieter too!)


----------

